# I h8 my pores....



## user2 (May 12, 2005)

they're so big you can see them easily from the moon....


----------



## Janice (May 14, 2005)

genetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :| 

I just use matte foundation & products that have very little shimmer to keep from emphasizing mine.


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 14, 2005)

this might help you! I too have big pores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3648


----------



## user2 (May 14, 2005)

thx singinmys0ng


----------



## TipTopTap (May 23, 2005)

I have huge pores and constant breakouts.  The only thing that helps is TCA peels.  Try poorgirlproducts.com


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (May 28, 2005)

I also have the problem of large pores  :crap: 

My cheeks look like pin cushions that have been overused


----------



## Incus (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_they're so big you can see them easily from the moon...._

 
I totally know what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use the neutragena visibly refined range (cleanser... moisturiser etc), I find that it helps.


----------



## MACattack (Aug 5, 2005)

I suggest the Clinique Pore Minimizer... I got a sample and it was pretty decent... also maybe try Smashbox's Photo Primer.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 6, 2005)

Another person with very large pores here.
They are shrinking using the Bliss sleeping Peel mask and serum, but very very slowly.


----------



## saba (Nov 16, 2008)

try using baking soda to wash ur face if u have dry skin use castor oil or extra virgin coconut oil ur skin during the night , my pores r hardly visible now , after using all this . just b patient and believe me it wud work .hope that helps. gud luk !!!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel your pain.  If my pores were any bigger, there wouldn't be any face left!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 16, 2008)

I have big pores as well. 
This is what I do:
I stay away from anything shimery on my face. ex: shimmery bronzers & blushes.
I get glycolic peels 1x a month, exfoliate 2x a week, I always make sure my face is clean b4 I goto bed & use a good moisterizer.

After washing your face in the am, you may want to use cold water after cleansing. I also use BE mineral vail as a powder w/ some fix + over & pat w/ a brush

I heard from many dermatologists & estiticians there is nothing you can do about big pores.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 17, 2008)

*Egg white face masks* are THE BEST and not harsh so u can do them every night for approx. 20 mins. It also even out skin tone and makes your face super soft. I've been doing them every night for 4 days and there's already major improvement.
Keep in mind there's no product out there that will ever make huge pores disappear; its just in your genes, unfortunately


----------



## Cottagecheeze (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_I have big pores as well. 
This is what I do:
I stay away from anything shimery on my face. ex: shimmery bronzers & blushes.
I get glycolic peels 1x a month, exfoliate 2x a week, I always make sure my face is clean b4 I goto bed & use a good moisterizer.

After washing your face in the am, you may want to use cold water after cleansing. I also use BE mineral vail as a powder w/ some fix + over & pat w/ a brush

I heard from many dermatologists & estiticians there is nothing you can do about big pores._

 
What brand of exfoliate do you use?


----------

